# Your most bizarre or funniest car, plane, train, boat accident?



## mycrofft (May 8, 2009)

That's "EMT" funny, not necessarily normal people funny!

I already described mine, the boat flipover at 2 AM.


----------



## firecoins (May 8, 2009)

overturned golf cart, it was pretty serious. 

2 cyclists colliding head on at high speed.  Also very serious.  Just odd how they did it.


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2009)

On the freeway, rotational impact, was hit going 70, spun around hit another car, slammed into the concrete divider, hit by another car.

Coming up on scene I just see this twisted piece of metal that somewhat resembles a car. Pt's only complaint was mild flank pain. I was in shock.


----------



## AaronMRT (May 8, 2009)

Only mild flank pain? Was the pt intoxicated?


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2009)

AaronMRT said:


> Only mild flank pain? Was the pt intoxicated?



Nope. Pt was fine. Should have mentioned.. 20 yo F.


----------



## MedicTom (May 9, 2009)

Most recent - Police Officer responding to a burglar alarm hit a patch of black ice, went airborne, sheared a telephone pole in half which then went into his windshield, breaking the glass but not entering the car.  The car continued traveling through the side of a large barn and then spun out in the center of the barn.  Cop walked away from the vehicle and met us on the road with only a dislocated shoulder. Refused all medical tx, but allowed transport b/c supervisor said he had to go to hospital via ambulance for insurance purposes. Dr screamed that he should have been flown b/c he wrote the trauma protocols; until I showed the Dr that the cop didn't meet a single MOI in our region for flight.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 9, 2009)

30 year old man shots his best friend 6 times (5 in teh abd. chest and one in the head) with a rifle.  Doesn't kill him.  Throws him into the back of a pickup truck and trives to a gorge called... "Murders Gultch" (true)... puts the car in neutral and pushes the care over teh 350 foot embankment becasue in all the movies cars explode in midair, right?  Car goes over and crashes... no explosion.  Murder scrambles down the embankment drags the victim (not sure if he is dead yet) up and down teh gulth looking for a spot to bury him... only the gultch is made of granite slabs.  He finally burys his friend by placing im on a slab and placing rocks on him.  He then takes a kayak from the back of the smashed truck and takes teh nearby river down to marina, waving at the Boat Patrol Deputies as they head up stream at SARs request.  The whole story is a lot weirder, but...

We spent two days repealing the gultch for the investigators; collecting evidence, the body, and poison oak!  What was really fun was having lunch 20 feet from the body before we realized where he was buried.  Even better than that, the back of the truck was full (and I mean full) of porn mags that all got scatered over the 350 foot embankment.  It made the ascent back up fun.    Whenever the haul teamhad to reset the lines we got to spend 2 muinutes on teh side of the embankment "reading" whatever scrapes of porn were caught in the underbrush.  Oh, fun times!  No medical need though... just a really dead guy and a lot of porn.


----------



## nomofica (May 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> 30 year old man shots his best friend 6 times (5 in teh abd. chest and one in the head) with a rifle.  Doesn't kill him.  Throws him into the back of a pickup truck and trives to a gorge called... "Murders Gultch" (true)... puts the car in neutral and pushes the care over teh 350 foot embankment becasue in all the movies cars explode in midair, right?  Car goes over and crashes... no explosion.  Murder scrambles down the embankment drags the victim (not sure if he is dead yet) up and down teh gulth looking for a spot to bury him... only the gultch is made of granite slabs.  He finally burys his friend by placing im on a slab and placing rocks on him.  He then takes a kayak from the back of the smashed truck and takes teh nearby river down to marina, waving at the Boat Patrol Deputies as they head up stream at SARs request.  The whole story is a lot weirder, but...
> 
> We spent two days repealing the gultch for the investigators; collecting evidence, the body, and poison oak!  What was really fun was having lunch 20 feet from the body before we realized where he was buried.  Even better than that, the back of the truck was full (and I mean full) of porn mags that all got scatered over the 350 foot embankment.  It made the ascent back up fun.    Whenever the haul teamhad to reset the lines we got to spend 2 muinutes on teh side of the embankment "reading" whatever scrapes of porn were caught in the underbrush.  Oh, fun times!  No medical need though... just a really dead guy and a lot of porn.



Best friends forever, huh.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 9, 2009)

Jazzy vs. lawnmower.  With entrapment.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 9, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Best friends forever, huh.



JUST A WORD OF CAUTION:

When your best friend steels your dope and you go over to his house to retrieve it and end up trying to strangle his sister... expect to get 6 rounds in your a**, driven out to a remote gultch, thrown off of a 350 embankment, dragged 200 feet over granite, barried (posible alive) under the granite, and to have your porn used as evidence in the trial.  :blush:

God, I love my redneck county!  ^_^


----------



## nomofica (May 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> JUST A WORD OF CAUTION:
> 
> When your best friend steels your dope and you go over to his house to retrieve it and end up trying to strangle his sister... expect to get 6 rounds in your a**, driven out to a remote gultch, thrown off of a 350 embankment, dragged 200 feet over granite, barried (posible alive) under the granite, and to have your porn used as evidence in the trial.  :blush:
> 
> God, I love my redneck county!  ^_^



Well next time my best friend steals my dope, go over to his place to retrieve it and attempt to strangle his sister, I'll be a bit cautious.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 9, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Well next time my best friend steals my dope, go over to his place to retrieve it and attempt to strangle his sister, I'll be a bit cautious.



I know that I am now!!!


----------



## nomofica (May 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I know that I am now!!!



Maybe we should double-team it, just to have extra eyes!


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2009)

*Oh you zaney madcap and fun-filled pranksters!*

Uh...anyone else??:blush:


----------



## nomofica (May 10, 2009)

8 y/o pt unconscious.

ran into a tree on his bike, ejected over handle bars = head first into tree (was wearing a helmet). MOI kinda humorous. kid woke up after ammonia inhalant, docs at the ER chuckled and released him couple hours after arrival.


----------



## Hal9000 (May 10, 2009)

*Two-lane highway*

A rural two-lane, winding highway, one side against cliffs and the other against a large river.  Page goes out for a "motorcycle wreck, MM 8," which we respond to.  Pt. has broken ribs, tib fx, etc.  Taken to local hospital.  

Heading back to station, a page goes out for a "motorcycle wreck, MM8."  As we begin responding, we all thought that some motorist had seen the wrecked motorcycle and gotten confused.  Then the info is updated, paged up to a "motorcycle versus tow truck accident, three patients."  

Turns out that on the corner of the road, the two tow truck people were loading the truck with the wrecked motorcyle when this happened.  They had the ramp down, and an ETOH motorcyclist came along and ramped up the side, hitting one tow truck man head on at >50 MPH.  The motorcycle they were loading was flung into the other tow truck guy, and both tow truckers were flung off their vehicle, one into the road.   The drunk guy almost cleared the  top of the tow truck, but the back wheel caught the top, flipping him right over.  And somehow he landed on two wheels w/o injury.

One tow truck driver alone had a bill of over $84,000 from the wreck.  Always use appropriate traffic control.


----------



## BruceD (May 10, 2009)

Toned out for mini van rollover with unknown injuries about 3am on a saturday morning.  Very light rain coming down.  Straight stretch of road.

Get on scene, there's a van laying on it's passenger side lengthwise across the width of the road and there's a set of legs sticking straight out of where the passenger window would be (the side against the ground).

I grab the flashlight head toward the front of the van (didn't wanna be anywhere close to the rolly parts!), take a deep breath (wasn't sure if the legs would be connected to anything because of the positioning of the van and road), and I shine my light through the windshield.

A guy is sitting there, gets a big smile on his face and says "What are you guys doing here?"

After he assures us he is ok by flopping his head back and forth like a puppet (while we scream for him to stop), he extricates himself from the van.

Refused all treatment and went with the po-po voluntarily (drunk as a skunk).

======

Same night

Called for a "guy sleeping in his car"  (what?? lol)

Anyway, get there... a guy has parked his car in the middle of the road.  The smell of EtOH is so strong you can smell it 8 feet from the car (windows are rolled up).

Guy is apparently unresponsive to painful stimuli so we start to go get our stretcher & misc equipment.  A cop pulls out his taser and quietly says "You have 5 seconds to get out of that car or I'll light you up."

I'm thinkin he's been tazed before, because you've never seen a guy move that fast...  Unresponsive to olympic sprinter.

Found 2 empty vodka bottles in the floorboard...

fun fun!


----------



## mycrofft (May 13, 2009)

*OK, one of my stupider moments.*

Call for one vehicle MVA in downtown Nebraska at very early AM (oh-dark hundred). Fire dept just arrives before us. Examination of scene and later accident info second hand through FD is that drunken driver of a '69 VW Beetle was speeding, went onto the curb, mowed down four ornamental cherry trees each about six or seven inches in diameter, flipped forward, landed on and crushed down its roof, continued it's flip and came to rest by a bus bench, right side up, pointed same directon fo travel, minus almost a foot of height, all windows cracked, rear window gone, and doors jammed. Gasoline leaking, occupant starting to rave drunkenly inside.

Fireman says "We don't have foam capability, too bad we can't get in".
Silly Mycrofft says "Bet me, Buckwheat", I crawl in through the back window, crouch in the back seat, slip a C collar on the pt and try to keep him quiet and not, say, try to restart his car while the FD suddenly developes a sense of urgency and starts washing gas while my partner gets the short and long boards ready. After much breaking entering fogging and ripping, we are ready to go..and the drunk will not go without a fight if we don't take his brand new expensive CB radio . I yank it out of it's slide mount, snip the mike wire  (mike is buried in the mess) and he cradles it to his chest as we extricate him.
Do not try THAT at home. (EVER!!):blush:


----------



## nomofica (May 13, 2009)

Once a CB'er, always a CB'er, huh?^_^


----------



## mycrofft (May 14, 2009)

*nomofica, that'sa ten-four good buddy*

That was 1981 in the Midwest...darn tootin'.

Anyone have a Sedgway (spelling?) story yet?


----------



## nomofica (May 15, 2009)

Not one that I dealt with, but my instructor was called to an incident where a 20-some y/o male had his foot entangled in the Segway wheel well... Don't know anything beyond some phalangeal fxs on the metatarsal in question.


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 15, 2009)

Got toned to a MVA- car vs. tree. Heard the beeeeeeeeeeeeeep of the horn from a 1/4 mile away and figured we had a bad one. Arrived on scene to find a Fiat convertable wedged perfectly between two trees. The car was compressed to the point that the driver's shoulders were both touching the doors; the car was about 2 ft wide. The car was also crunched longitudinally so his chest was touching the steering wheel, causing all the racket. Driver was totally entrapped, but CAO x 4 and thoroughly relaxed via ETOH.  His only concern was that we made sure to not scratch the paint because it was a new car. He voiced this while we were removing the doors with the Hurst tool. Didn't mind we were dissecting his car, just don't hurt the paint.  He was transported and released (to the S.O.) without injury, except for a bloody nose. Chalked it up to the good Lord lovin' on the stupid...


----------



## mycrofft (May 16, 2009)

*Stopped on my own one night...*

Car wedged between utility pole and old low concrete bridge abuttment at the front bumper, wheels on steep muddy grass.
Young lady was driving home in fog on two lane country road. Old little concrete bridge had a white reflector on the right abuttment, left side one gone. The power pole had a reflector the same level and color as the abuttment. She thought they were further away instead of too close together, lucky she was slowed down for the fog. Gave her a ride home, I imagine her dad (his car) was not too happy.

Anyone remember how the older minivans used to flip over if you slammed on the brakes then yanked the wheel? (Jeep Cherokees, too).


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 16, 2009)

Not on duty for this: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12738
but this is what I hear. (FD tones) "Fire District 4 respond to the intersection of A St. and 1st Ave. for a structure fire, fully involved, unknown occupants." (Followed by Ambulance tones) "XYZ ambulance respond to the intersection of A St. and 1st Ave. for a possible vehicle accident and to stand by for a fully involved sructure fire."

???????????

Turns out there was an old Chevy Sub parked halfway in the front of the house that hadn't been there the day before, I guess the caller assumed the rig had crashed into the house. That incident is under investigation at the moment as the house has been abandoned for some time. I don't beleive there was anyone in the vehicle. I sure hope not anyhow!


----------



## SauceyEMT (May 17, 2009)

A guy steals a pizza delivery car which, naturally, was left running outside a delivery. Said car thief leaves in his newly pilfered ride, and a couple miles away, spots a state trooper parked at a convenience store. The dirt bag wrongly assumes the trooper is waiting for him, and accelerates to nearly 90 MPH and into my town. I (the local police) get a call for a rollover MVA. Upon arrival, the vehicle is a twisted pile of upside down metal after the guy hit a stone wall at 80-90 mph and rolled the car. Witnesses are yelling that he crawled out and ran into the woods carrying a backpack. To make a long story short, after I chased him through the woods, swamp, and with the help of K-9, and the air unit, he's caught. He suffers NO INJURY, aside from being a little chilly from the swamp, and a few scrapes from bushes. He goes straight to jail...


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*See, rollovers hurt less than sliders.*

............


----------



## curt (May 24, 2009)

*Excuse me while I find a spatula to scrape my jaw off the floor with*



Tincanfireman said:


> Got toned to a MVA- car vs. tree. Heard the beeeeeeeeeeeeeep of the horn from a 1/4 mile away and figured we had a bad one. Arrived on scene to find a Fiat convertable wedged perfectly between two trees. The car was compressed to the point that the driver's shoulders were both touching the doors; the car was about 2 ft wide. The car was also crunched longitudinally so his chest was touching the steering wheel, causing all the racket. Driver was totally entrapped, but CAO x 4 and thoroughly relaxed via ETOH.  His only concern was that we made sure to not scratch the paint because it was a new car. He voiced this while we were removing the doors with the Hurst tool. Didn't mind we were dissecting his car, just don't hurt the paint.  He was transported and released (to the S.O.) without injury, except for a bloody nose. Chalked it up to the good Lord lovin' on the stupid...



Or reverse darwinism, perhaps. That's absolutely incredible, and quite hilarious that he'd be concerned about the paint getting scratched after crushing the whole car like a soda can. Oh, alcohol, where would we be without you?


----------



## nibejeebies (May 24, 2009)

> just a really dead guy and a lot of porn.


That I ROFL then thought about it... its very very disturbing.  


Mine was running with my Vol FD.  

Sheriff's Dep running 33 traffic (emergancy) responding to a south bound car in the north bound lane of I-75.  

The LEO is on a secondary street when the call goes out, and starts that way. 

MrPaul Patterson's Prize Procuring Poodle was pandering  on the roadway when the Leo came around the curve.  LEO knows about this Poodle and swerves to miss said Canine and instead hits a Dogwood tree.  

Picture of car is linked Below. 

Worth mentioning, LEO had Superficial burn to his legs, and a few abrasions but otherwise okay. Vehicle caught fire from the battery shorting out and sending a surge through the electrical system.


----------



## mycrofft (May 24, 2009)

*Great product placement for Ford there!*

...........Driver's airbag still intact, too?
Look like that tree jumped out and hit him on the starboard side of the engine compartment.


----------



## nibejeebies (May 24, 2009)

The Airbag did deploy and is hanging under the picture area.  he slide and went sideways, point of impact was just in front of the passenger front tire.
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=21620333&albumID=1985597&imageID=40779979
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=21620333&albumID=1985597&imageID=40779997


----------



## smurfe (May 25, 2009)

I have seen just about everything in the 29 years I been doing this but the weirdest had to be when a one man Gyro Copter malfunctioned and fell out of the sky at a rural airport that had grass runways. It fell right on the guy on the tractor mowing the runways and the rotors chopped him to pieces. The pilot of the copter got thrown into the bush hog the tractor was pulling after the tractor flipped on its side and that chopped him all up. I have seen a few others chopped up by a bush hog but that one takes the cake.


----------



## mycrofft (May 26, 2009)

*Oh, crikey. Hmmmm do parachutes count? Sure!*

I actually was off duty but one of the Army parachute team, the Sky Knights, had a chute fail at an air show. He bounced off the flightline concrete and survived, at least he was alive when they took him by ambulance to the base hospital.


----------



## Afflixion (May 27, 2009)

Seen a little old lady get fender vaulted 25ft by a semi doing 40. Crazy thing was her lower extremities were like jello every singe bone in her legs were completely crushed... impossible to splint so we put them on a pillow...she lived all the way until surgery where they killed her. Never seen a jello leg before or since that much less two.


----------



## mycrofft (May 27, 2009)

*Smurfe, seriosly consider sending yours to Mythbusters!!*

Oh, man.....bad day!


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 27, 2009)

smurfe said:


> that one takes the cake.



You just can't fight Karma...


----------



## mycrofft (May 28, 2009)

*Riding mowers again.*

Old fashioned platform mowers for golf courses etc. used to have the engine and gas tank in front of the operator. We responded to a call where the operator put the thin cheap gas can next to the engine to avoid stopping for refuels, the vibration wore a pinhole in the can, and the gas spewed out, presumably ignited by the magneto's sparks. 

Only injuries were singed eyebrows and bruises. He threw himself over backwards out of the seat, the mower went blazing along about a hundred feet before the fuel line and/or spark plug wire insulation burned up.


----------

